# للباحثين عن مشاريع كتاب Festo 99 Pneumatic Applications



## م/ بندر العرجي (27 مارس 2009)

[URL]http://ifile.it/dx6tl25[/URL]

ارجوان تستفيدومنه


----------



## هانى شاكر احمد حسن (30 مارس 2009)

م/بندر حقيقى كتاب رائع وجميل جدا انا نادرا ما ارد على مساهمات الاعضاء لكن مساهمتك هذه انتزعت منى الرد مشكور وجزاك الله خيرال لانها حقا ممتازه ورائعه


----------



## has2006 (30 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
كم بحثت عن شيء كهذا ايام الدراسة


----------



## eng1_romy (31 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشاركة رائعة بحق


----------



## industrial eng. (8 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر على الموضوع الجميل

بس يا ريت لو أحد عنده حل المثال رقم 23 صفحة 38 (Deburring) عن طريق برنامج (Automation Studio)
أريد السيركت لهذي العملية ضروري

وإن شاء الله تساعدوني


----------



## احمد رونى (8 مايو 2009)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد الطاهر غانم (11 مايو 2009)

thanksssssss very much


----------



## اابوصلاح (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
thank you very much


----------



## الياس عبد النور (12 مارس 2010)

ممكن اعادة الرفع


----------



## theblack_x (17 مارس 2010)

أرجو أن تقوم أخي باعادة رفع الكتاب
لانتهاء صلاحية الرابط

ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## كريم السيد بيومي (18 مارس 2010)

مشكوورننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## Taimor_lang (15 مايو 2010)

مهندس بندر الف مليون شكر للكتاب لكن عندما جئت احمله لا اجده من فضلك ضعه مرة اخرى


----------



## المهندس ايون (16 مايو 2010)

الكتاب غير موجود على الرابط .... لانتهاء صلاحيته .... نرجو اعادة رفعه على رابط اخر


----------



## جلال السمان (15 يونيو 2010)

ارجو اعادة وضع تلك الاعمال الجيده ليستفيد الجميع


----------



## kh49 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكر*

شكرا جدا


----------



## محمد نعيم 2 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد الشايب (26 سبتمبر 2010)

يا جماعه الرابط منتهى 

الناس الى عماله تشكر و تقول بارك الله فيك لو حملوا الكتاب ياريت يرفعوه على موقع تانى

و الف شكر لصاحب الموضوع و ياريت يرفع الكتاب مره اخرى


----------



## Eng.Ihab_Mansour (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مهندسة الميكاترون (27 سبتمبر 2010)

لماذا لا استطيع تحميل اي من الكتب اعلاه ارجو الرد عليا لاني محتاجة الى هذه الكتب


----------



## مهندسة الميكاترون (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لا استطيع تحميل كتاب 
*Festo 99 Pneumatic Applications*

يرجى اعادة وضع الرابط لاني محتاجة للاتطلاع عليه 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## yassirii (3 أكتوبر 2010)

يا أخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عبد المعطي محمد (3 أكتوبر 2010)

mercy 
so much


----------



## ahmelsayed (5 أكتوبر 2010)

أين الرابط؟؟
أرجو اعادة رفع الكتاب


----------



## م رامي رضوان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

http://ifile.it/xgrwb7s


----------



## hicham-21 (28 يناير 2011)

*يا أخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل*


----------



## mortaljax (17 فبراير 2011)

برجاء اعادة الرفع


----------

